# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Wed Jun 24, 2009 USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Jun 23, 2009
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 34 Loads Week Ago: 20 Loads Year Ago: 25 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold with a lower undertone.

Alfalfa: Large Squares, 2 loads: Premium 92.50, Fair
60.00. Large Rounds, 13 loads: Premium 102.50, Good 70.00-
85.00, Fair 50.00-67.50.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Large Rounds, 3 loads: Fair 60.00-
67.50.

Grass: Small Squares, 1 load: Utility 40.00. Large Rounds,
12 loads: Good 70.00-87.50, Fair 52.50-62.50.

Straw: Small Squares, 3 loads: 1.50-1.55 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------

